

Gold Mania in the Yukon - pier0
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/15/magazine/mag-15Gold-t.html?_r=1&seid=auto&smid=tw-nytimesmagazine&pagewanted=all

======
donniefitz2
I thoroughly enjoyed this article. There's nothing more raw in terms of
entrepreneurship than gold prospecting.

